
WARDuino: A dynamic WebAssembly virtual machine for programming microcontrollers [pdf] - lioeters
https://science.beardhatcode.be/papers/2019-WARDuino-MPLR.pdf
======
lioeters
> Our experiments lead to extending the standard WebAssembly VM with:

> 1) safe live code updates for functions and data

> 2) remote debugging support at the VM level

> 3) programmer configurable (Arduino) modules in order to keep the virtual
> machine’s footprint as small as possible.

> The resulting WARDuino VM enables the programmer to have better performance
> than an interpreted approach while simultaneously increasing the ease of
> development.

\---

Alse see:

WebAssembly Extended with Hot Reloading, Remote Debugging and Uniform Hardware
Access

[https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/06/webassembly-debug-
warduin...](https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/06/webassembly-debug-warduino/)

